# Kennedy pleads guilty



## Yellowtail (Mar 28, 2018)

Latest update on this!

Ex-NRL player Martin Kennedy pleads guilty over his role in a wildlife ...


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 28, 2018)

Let's hope he gets a punishment at the top end of the scale, not a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 28, 2018)

His complete and utter disregard towards the animal's welfare is appalling.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 28, 2018)

Odds on a suspended scentance. Nothing but scum.


----------



## Yellowtail (Mar 28, 2018)

Nero Egernia said:


> His complete and utter disregard towards the animal's welfare is appalling.


Makes you wonder about his motives when he purchased Snake Ranch, no doubt he got a lot of international contacts out of it.


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 29, 2018)

Here's a few snips from a newspaper article.


"In a January 2017 meeting, Kennedy - who told the officer his name was Ben - described fish as being "finicky as f***" but said while some died in transit, the profit margin still remained high.

He also spoke of the low risk of getting caught.

"If you get busted it's a $500 fine and (warning) don't ever do that again," Kennedy said, according to the court documents.

The ex-footballer also admitted to buying fish from Bangkok markets and said selling reptiles was a lucrative business.

"They're worth $300 (each) here, they're worth three grand over there," he said.

"So how about instead of selling all these snakes for 10 grand here, I sell them over there and buy a f***ing house."


http://www.northweststar.com.au/story/5310673/kennedy-pleads-guilty-to-animal-smuggling/


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 29, 2018)

"He said Australian penalties were lax and that the post was the ideal way to smuggle animals because packages would always slip through the overwhelmed system."

I hope they throw the book at him and then some... it's too early in the morning for me to be this mad! What a complete scumbag.


----------



## Yellowtail (Mar 29, 2018)

The original SMH article mentioned that of 20 sugar gliders in one package 18 died, he saw that as just acceptable losses as some get through alive.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 29, 2018)

He really needs to go for the whole 10 years then.


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 14, 2018)

Listed for sentencing hearing October 26


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Total scumbag,I hope he gets life,it might scare some of the other scumbags off


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 14, 2018)

Hehe "snakes and wildlife" smuggling. I guess snakes aren't wildlife.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Hehe "snakes and wildlife" smuggling. I guess snakes aren't wildlife.


yeah WTF ? maybe they are talking about trouser snakes??? Stupid reporters have no brains and no idea.How on earth do they get a job when they have no idea what is going on?


----------



## SpottedPythons (Apr 14, 2018)

Sugar gliders - *18 *dead out of 20?
[doublepost=1523702280,1523702067][/doublepost]And he deserves life sentence, look at all the lives he extinguished.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Apr 14, 2018)

Would $180000 be a big enough fine? Think of the money he must have made smuggling all those critters. 

It sounds as though reptile smuggling's fairly common, given the rumors flying around, and the species/morph acquisitions that simply don't quite add up. But the worst part of all is that Kennedy doesn't seem to be the least bit remorseful. He shipped those animals out, knowing that many could potentially die, and he still did it anyway. All in the name of money. He didn't care about the lives lost (some of which may have died in agony). All he cared about was the money that was lost or gained. It's horrible. There's nothing wrong with making money from animals, many people and businesses rely on animals as an income. But when the animal's welfare doesn't become a part of the equation, what's the point?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 14, 2018)

Lets just hope he gets some jail time. Though if its something pitiful such as 3 months it will just send the wrong message and probably have the wrong impact on the smugglers.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 15, 2018)

Can see it now... Pleads _"temporary insanity"_ gets 6 months community service...


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 15, 2018)

Nero Egernia said:


> Would $180000 be a big enough fine? Think of the money he must have made smuggling all those critters.
> 
> It sounds as though reptile smuggling's fairly common, given the rumors flying around, and the species/morph acquisitions that simply don't quite add up. But the worst part of all is that Kennedy doesn't seem to be the least bit remorseful. He shipped those animals out, knowing that many could potentially die, and he still did it anyway. All in the name of money. He didn't care about the lives lost (some of which may have died in agony). All he cared about was the money that was lost or gained. It's horrible. There's nothing wrong with making money from animals, many people and businesses rely on animals as an income. But when the animal's welfare doesn't become a part of the equation, what's the point?



The reason I keep posting updates on the Kennedy case is to help stir up some public attitude that wildlife smuggling is a very serious crime and should be judged that way. To me it is worse than drug smuggling and this creep should get serious jail time and be made an example, a pariah. He lived in Sydney but a lot of the smuggling involved WA animals. I am not really into social media but those that are should push this.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 15, 2018)

10 years prison... in Australia... for smuggling wildlife... LESS than unlikely but let's assume it does happen... it'd be at the expense of taxpayers... so it's you and I who are ultimately "paying" while this joker spends some downtime in what's essentially a live-in resort. The whole system is a failure.

Freeze ALL the bloke's assets as proceeds of crime, force him to volunteer at an RSPCA shelter FOR FREE for the next 25 years! Make HIM pay, not us.


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 15, 2018)

All of his assets should be sold and the proceeds put into wildlife care and research.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 15, 2018)

pinefamily said:


> All of his assets should be sold and the proceeds put into wildlife care and research.


Yes, that would work.


----------



## Bl69aze (Apr 15, 2018)

Makes you wonder wether he imported aswell to make some of the insane one of a kinds at snake ranch


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 16, 2018)

Some more detail on the Kennedy case is in these links. You need to download them to view.
https://www.hightail.com/download/dDZGeVdzNnl0TWxBSXNUQw
https://www.hightail.com/download/dDZGeVdvNHZVbTlqQTlVag


----------



## Rob (Apr 17, 2018)

All the off topic posts have been moved to a new thread.

Please keep any future posts pertaining to the original topic.


----------

